# help with terrapin!



## popples85 (Nov 12, 2008)

hey!there every1 i was just havin a look at my little terrapin this mornin to find which i can only describe looks like white mould round the edges of his shell and under it.his water is cleaned every few days and there is a pump and filter in the tank.can any1 help me solve this problem or is it natural?thanks


----------

